# ShadowSpear Secret Santa 2015



## policemedic (Dec 5, 2015)

It's that time of the year again!

Members of the ShadowSpear forum are part of a community that is somewhat unique. Many of us have broken bread together, shared adult beverages, and opened our homes to each other in a natural extension of the brother/sisterhood we knew in the military.  During the Christmas season, that sense of community is fostered through the ShadowSpear Secret Santa!

Everyone is invited to participate. The rules are simple. Gifts need not be expensive; $20-30 should do it. Gifts should be mailed to your designated target in time to arrive by Christmas. As this isn't your typical Secret Santa, you don't have to disclose your identity to your target, which just adds to the fun!

Those who wish to participate should send @policemedic a private message with your name and mailing address. If you have a target in mind or wish to restrict yourself to certain user groups let me know. I will pair you up and disseminate the target list. 

Should something go awry and you participated but didn't receive a gift let me know. I will make it good.

Time Hack-- you have until December 8 to submit your name and info. Assignments will be sent out NLT 2359 Eastern on December 9. 

If anyone has questions, post them here. BUT do not post your address or preferred target here in the clear; that information must be sent via PM.


----------



## Dame (Dec 5, 2015)

How'd you get this duty?

I'm in.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2015)

Dame said:


> How'd you get this duty?
> 
> I'm in.



He volunteered.  Ain't that sweet o' him?


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 5, 2015)

I am in!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 5, 2015)

Dame said:


> How'd you get this duty?
> 
> I'm in.



Serendipity ?


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 5, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm in.



God help your target.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 5, 2015)

Sounds like fun...I'm in!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 5, 2015)

Me too.

LL


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 5, 2015)

Woohoo! I'm in.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 5, 2015)

In.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2015)

In!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 7, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 7, 2015)

In with this.  Woe unto whoever gets chosen as my Santee!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 7, 2015)

Planning has begun for my victim, err giftee... yeah, the person who will be receiving stuff from me...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Planning has begun for my victim, err giftee... yeah, the person who will be receiving stuff from me...



Good thing it hasn't snowed yet, I can still find "presents" from the dogs.  :-"


----------



## policemedic (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok folks.

All of you should have received your target.  If for some reason I missed you, I blame @pardus.  Send me a PM and I'll fix it.

I know there aren't that many shopping days left, but please try to send your gifts in time for a Christmas arrival.  You can choose to remain anonymous or to disclose your identity; it's completely up to you.  

I charge you all with being creative, interesting, and fun with your gifts but please remember the USPS will not deliver flamethrowers.  Especially if they are fueled.

Please post up when your gifts arrive so that I can check you off the list.  If you participated but do not receive your gift (or a message that it will be delayed) please let me know.  I will make it good.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 9, 2015)

So it begins....


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 9, 2015)

May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Dame (Dec 9, 2015)

No more bubble bath stuff!




Just sayin'.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 12, 2015)

Package inbound!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 12, 2015)

Fricking Blair Walsh - if he was even somewhat consistent we could have kicked against Arizona on 3rd down and tie the game...instead we had to try and get "just a little closer" and ended up losing.  It is a toss up who I hate more every game...Walsh or Matt Kalil   -

Thank you to my mystery Santa...now I have to look at Walsh every day in my office -


----------



## Dame (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you Santa.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 14, 2015)

Jealous.

Officially.  

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2015)

Boy...Santa was good to me!  Thank you, Mrs. Claus!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 18, 2015)

I need to take pics of the gift that arrived ...  the recipient of my largesse (who was also my torturer) has already received part of the gift, the rest is going to be sent soon.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 19, 2015)

Friendly reminder...

Gifts or delay notices should have been sent by now.  Today was the last day to guarantee delivery by Christmas via First Class mail service.

Keep posting up the gift pics...

Happy Christmas!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 23, 2015)

Sigh...  I've received part of my gift, it came last week and I got to open it last weekend while I was home.  Now the rest of it is there, and I'm having to wait to open the rest of it!

So I cheated and had the Troll open it for me....   The entirety of the gift is a perfect mix of me - a little girly and a little not so girly!  Aromatherapy and knives!  Pics to follow... 

LL



x SF med said:


> I need to take pics of the gift that arrived ....



Pics?  I know there is at least one, since you texted it to me...  I'm sure the rest of the crowd wants to see also!

LL


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you @x SF med and @LibraryLady!!!!

I can only hope to be as good to you as you have been to me


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 25, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Thank you @x SF med and @LibraryLady!!!!
> 
> I can only hope to be as good to you as you have been to me
> 
> View attachment 14678



Why you be thanking HIM? I was your SSSS....

LL


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 25, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Why you be thanking HIM? I was your SSSS....
> 
> LL



Because I am afraid of Trolls.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Thank you @x SF med and @LibraryLady!!!!
> 
> I can only hope to be as good to you as you have been to me
> 
> View attachment 14678



Nice haul.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 26, 2015)

LL did a stellar job with the camel named Clutch...  I was wondering where 2 of my minions had gone to.... may the minions serve you well.



LibraryLady said:


> Why you be thanking HIM? I was your SSSS....
> 
> LL



Um....  who got tasked with selecting and sharpening knives?    and who lost 2 of his minion army to the Marine Corps?  Bob and Kevin are now stuck in the Northeast communist held territories...


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> LL did a stellar job with the camel named Clutch...  I was wondering where 2 of my minions had gone to.... may the minions serve you well.
> 
> 
> 
> Um....  who got tasked with selecting and sharpening knives?    and who lost 2 of his minion army to the Marine Corps?  Bob and Kevin are now stuck in the Northeast communist held territories...



I already have them doing my bidding.

As for the knives they are in  a safehouse. I will bring them to FOB Troll perhaps next year so you can show me the Ways of The Farce.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 26, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I already have them doing my bidding.
> 
> As for the knives they are in  a safehouse. I will bring them to FOB Troll perhaps next year so you can show me the Ways of The Farce.



The knives were sent so that you could carry them...  one in a front pocket and one in a back pocket... and use them, and learn to sharpen them, and love them, and pet them, and keep them warm...

I'm supposing the irony and hidden slam in the last half of the above went right over your head.....


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> The knives were sent so that you could carry them...  one in a front pocket and one in a back pocket... and use them, and learn to sharpen them, and love them, and pet them, and keep them warm...
> 
> I'm supposing the irony and hidden slam in the last half of the above went right over your head.....



I will make it a point to carry them and learn to take care of them. Thank you very much.

As for the irony and hidden slam I think it went right over my head but as soon as I find it I'll report back to you.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 26, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I will make it a point to carry them and learn to take care of them. Thank you very much.
> 
> As for the irony and hidden slam I think it went right over my head but as soon as I find it I'll report back to you.



The hint is "Lenny"....  with further help Steinbeck....


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> The hint is "Lenny"....  with further help Steinbeck....



:-/


----------



## Dame (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> The hint is "Lenny"....  with further help Steinbeck....





Marine0311 said:


> :-/


OMG ROFLMAO!


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> The knives were sent so that you could carry them...  one in a front pocket and one in a back pocket... and use them, and learn to sharpen them, and love them, and pet them, and keep them warm...



and I will name him George...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 26, 2015)

Marine, 0; Army, eleventybazillion....  :wall::wall:


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Marine, 0; Army, eleventybazillion....  :wall::wall:



That's not even a real number.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 26, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> That's not even a real number.



Sez the well-read Marine who is clueless about a classic American (yes, AMERICAN) novel....

Member vote - is elevetybazillion a real number?


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Sez the well-read Marine who is clueless about a classic American (yes, AMERICAN) novel....
> 
> Member vote - is elevetybazillion a real number?



I vote "no"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Member vote - is elevetybazillion a real number?



Yes. eleventybazzilion is the number of shots and insults you have hurled at the Marines who live within these cyber gates - and yet we keep coming, our numbers strengthen on a near daily basis, and eleventybazzilion seconds from right now, you shall feel our long awaited wrath!  

Semper Fi, Mac!


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you Santa!
Santa must have seen Im from Alaska so he/she got me a book about Canada. Lol
But thank you. It'll be a good read for all the plane rides I have coming up.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 27, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> View attachment 14683 Thank you Santa!
> Santa must have seen Im from Alaska so he/she got me a book about Canada. Lol
> But thank you. It'll be a good read for all the plane rides I have coming up.


That's a great tag line at the top!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 27, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yes. eleventybazzilion is the number of shots and insults you have hurled at the Marines who live within these cyber gates - and yet we keep coming, our numbers strengthen on a near daily basis, and eleventybazzilion seconds from right now, you shall feel our long awaited wrath!
> 
> Semper Fi, Mac!



wow... eleventybazillion imaginary hates to you too...  so there...


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 27, 2015)

Bazillion is a context sensitive number only used in the most formal and professional settings, Ooh-Rah:


----------



## lre2020 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am very disappointed in my secret santa's gift giving abilities......very disappointed. My dog, however, will be enjoying his new chew toy.

Sara Palin in 2016!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 2, 2016)

lre2020 said:


> I am very disappointed in my secret santa's gift giving abilities......very disappointed. My dog, however, will be enjoying his new chew toy.
> 
> Sara Palin in 2016!!



Thought I must say I've been remiss in the picture posting aspect...

The post above most definitely requires a picture!

LL


----------



## lre2020 (Jan 2, 2016)

LibraryLady said:


> Thought I must say I've been remiss in the picture posting aspect...
> 
> The post above most definitely requires a picture!
> 
> LL


----------



## lre2020 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## x SF med (Jan 3, 2016)

lre2020 said:


>



Stellar targeting materials...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 3, 2016)

lre2020 said:


>



Niiiice...  :wall::-"

Here's hoping I get your SS next year!  That looks like a major fun package of destruction.

LL


----------



## policemedic (Jan 3, 2016)

If anyone has not received their gift, please let me know.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 3, 2016)

policemedic said:


> If anyone has not received their gift, please let me know.



My victim is only in actual receipt of parts of the gift...  all pieces are shipped, and have landed at the locations designated by their recipient.  After all parts are in the grubby mitts of the recipient, I may be getting a visit to drink beer...

Mine's in and my torturer was also my victim...  how apropos.... and lazy you friggin non-manager of spreading derision and ill-will amongst our membership....  I have evil SSSS plans for all of the senior membership of the board ( active member numbers below 300) ready to put into action .... and some for members with higher numbers... bwahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!:troll:


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 3, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That's a great tag line at the top!



It doesn't get more Canadian than Don Cherry talking about being proud that someone is Canadian- and they're not Gretzky.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 3, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Mine's in and my torturer was also my victim...  how apropos.... and lazy you friggin non-manager of spreading derision and ill-will amongst our membership....  I have evil SSSS plans for all of the senior membership of the board ( active member numbers below 300) ready to put into action .... and some for members with higher numbers... bwahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!:troll:


Does it involve beans?:youllpay::dead:


----------



## lre2020 (Jan 3, 2016)

LibraryLady said:


> Niiiice...  :wall::-"
> 
> Here's hoping I get your SS next year!  That looks like a major fun package of destruction.
> 
> LL




Yes, it looks like my SS (and you know who you are!) puts a lot of thought into his gifts.

As for the fun, I was actually thinking about regifting the shirt and hat.....I didn't get my ex husband anything for Christmas


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 3, 2016)

lre2020 said:


>


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Does it involve beans?:youllpay::dead:



NO.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fricking Blair Walsh - if he was even somewhat consistent we could have kicked against Arizona on 3rd down and tie the game...instead we had to try and get "just a little closer" and ended up losing.  It is a toss up who I hate more every game...Walsh or Matt Kalil   -
> 
> Thank you to my mystery Santa...now I have to look at Walsh every day in my office -
> 
> View attachment 14597



Greatest kicker in football!  Always been my favorite !!!


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Greatest kicker in football!  Always been my favorite !!!


Merry Christmas! Lol


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2016)

You can always throw darts at him.


----------

